# PENN Mag power 980/990



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

anyone use with these reels on the pier and surf?
do the reels have a way to adjust the magnets or are they just glued in?
what are the pros and cons of the reel?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I finally retired my 980 last year.They were built like a tank and I had mine since the early 80's.they were discontinued by Penn in 1994. The magnet control is on the left side plate and I used a dime in the slot to adjust the magnet.You pretty much set it in one place and left it there.
Type 980 mag in the search and you'll find a lot of post on the 970-980-990's. I don't think I ever heard anything bad about them but parts may be hard to come by. They also had 4.25 to 1 gears.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

how much 30 will the 980 hold?


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

It is listed as having a capacity of 400yds of 20#


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I have two of each that I have used since the early 80’s. As stated, here and elsewhere, the mag is adjustable, just not on the fly like a knobby. Mine still see service depending on conditions and quarry. The 980 should hold between 250 & 275 yards of 30#. The 990 sits higher and some with small hands have a problem gripping the spool. If you wear large or larger gloves, you should be able to handle the 990. I’ve always used 20 on the 980s and 30 on the 990s. Strength and durability is their forte. K. Tom did a good piece on cleaning and setting up the mag powers to max out performance. The only con I have is maintaining control of the anti-reverse dog spring during disassemble and reassembly. But once you have chased the spring around the room a couple of times you figure out how to deal with it and it’s no longer a problem.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a buddy that is using the 980 for an anchor reel. He slings the mess out of it without any problems at all. Personal ability accounts for a lot, but he is slinging the 980 further then the couple of guys with 525's are getting out. That is not saying the 980 cast further then the 525, just in this case, it does.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*980*

I just had my wife buy a 980 for me as an anniversary gift (great lady!). It was on Ebay and was new in the box! I ended up getting it for $127.00 and can hardly wait to throw it. When it gets here, I'll post a pic or two. Once I throw it, I'll have some feedback, but it sure looks like one tough reel!


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

is the 990 to bulky to cast with?


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

The 990 is better suited as a boat reel, have several in my collection and when loaded with line its hard to get your thumb around the spool, and I have good sized hands. 970 and 980's were premier
surf reels in their days and some as myself still use them, with 50lb braid the 970 is my go to bait reel.
But also look at the new H series saltist reels from dawia, brought back 6 from Japan and they are the cats meow. dawia has really come through for us surf fisherman with this new line, pricey but well worth the money, especially the 3 piece rods, now that the 40 is in the states.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

*980*

big red you will like it its a good reel


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I bought a 980 mag as soon as it hit the dealer.
I use 30 pound 6lb. diameter Spyder wire with 40 lb.Dacron backing.
Cast so sweet it'l shiver your timber.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

had a 980, loved it, outgrew it. moved on.

IMO the OG of magged reels designed specifically with surf fishing in mind. 

at one time, it was the cats pajamas. but over 12 years later, it aint a saltist

sold it for more than I payed for it. who woulda known


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*980*



SEA DOG said:


> big red you will like it its a good reel


Thanks, I hope so. I had done some searching on this site and others and everyone who has used one said they were as reliable as anything and built tough! Once I saw that I just started looking and found the one coming under Fresh Water Reels on EBay. I'm pretty psyched!


----------

